# Fit Test for Certification



## Calico (Jan 4, 2015)

So at the end of my class (in two months) we have to go through a fit test before we can take the NR.  I've done Tae Kwon Do, gymnastics, and weight training for many years.  However, one of the requirements is being able to lift 125#.  Even at my strongest and bestest, the best I've ever been able to do is bench 60# and squat 80#.  I only weigh 90#.  Due to events of my past that have resulted in less than stellar bone and muscle development, I am flat-out unable to put on much more muscular weight than 100-105#.

I've worked in a nursing home and had to all but single-handedly lift 300-400# residents, but they weren't exactly deadweight.  I guess I just don't know what to do to help myself.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Jan 5, 2015)

when you say lift 125 do you mean bench press? or lift a 125lb dummy?
Im assuming a dummy lift, don't worry your legs will do most of the work. just practise squats and pressups you'll be fine


----------



## Apple Bill (Jan 5, 2015)

Is it a state requirement to fit test before NR?  I've never heard of that.  Not a bad idea though.

The fit test for my agency had a lift portion.  It was a wood box about 12x24x12.  They put x amount of bench weights in there and I had to lift it to chest level.  Don't recall how much weight was used.  
FD tests have been either a dummy drag or 125lbs on a curl bar that had to be picked up and carried.

I'd think you'd be able to ask one of your instructors exactly what's involved.


----------



## Calico (Jan 5, 2015)

Apple Bill said:


> Is it a state requirement to fit test before NR? I've never heard of that. Not a bad idea though.


I don't think it's a state requirement, but for our area, pretty much everything is leveled up because we serve a massive region.



irishboxer384 said:


> when you say lift 125 do you mean bench press? or lift a 125lb dummy?


I believe it's either box or dummy.  We have to pick it up off the ground, get it to at least waist level, hold it for five-ten seconds, and carry X feet.



irishboxer384 said:


> Im assuming a dummy lift, don't worry your legs will do most of the work. just practise squats and pressups you'll be fine









Maybe I'll just get my bike out instead and bike to work.  It's only 20 miles.


----------

